# I want to cook meat.



## Selivan

Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:

- from below
- on the side
- from above



You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions


----------



## Moonglow

All around on all sides for a faster more complete cooking experience...


----------



## rightwinger

Depends what you are cooking


----------



## Selivan

rightwinger said:


> Depends what you are cooking


I cook meat
But your question is correct ...
Think More


----------



## Inmar

In the Russian traditional furnace, the fire burns on the side


----------



## Selivan

I give a little clue ...
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------
1
- The fire is from below ... What you need to do to cook meat
- The fire is on the side ... What you need to do to cook meat
- The fire is on top ... What you need to do to cook meat
-------------------------------------------------- -----------------
2
*what is the technology of cooking meat*

- if the fire is below
- if the fire is on the side
- if the fire is on top
====================================================
*I hope that now everything is clear?
Otherwise, you are stupid, like a Siberian bo*o


----------



## toobfreak

Selivan said:


> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above



It depends on the animal.  Was this store bought healthy certified FDA meat or was it the diseased slaughtered pig or dog you stole from the village?  
If healthy meat in cooking vessel (that's:  'wessel' in Chekovian Russian), cook with fire from below because radiative and convective heat rise upward.
If unhealthy village dog meat, cook from side on open spit using only radiative heat because you have unlimited supply of wood to burn out back in woods, from chairs in house and floorboards.
If Selevan, then cook from above with forced heat blowing down with fan or blow torch and gasoline because you are jacked off imbecile who will claim all methods used in Soviet Union from 100 year ago peasants is far superior to modern 21st Century USA anyway.


----------



## rightwinger

I grill on 3/4 in cast iron grate at high heat. Sears the meat and leaves beautiful crosshatch grill marks. Always medium rare to medium. 

My smoker uses indirect low temp heat with a hardwood for smoke. Low and slow at about 225 deg, usually four to fourteen hours


----------



## evenflow1969

Selivan said:


> I give a little clue ...
> -------------------------------------------------- -----------------
> 1
> - The fire is from below ... What you need to do to cook meat
> - The fire is on the side ... What you need to do to cook meat
> - The fire is on top ... What you need to do to cook meat
> -------------------------------------------------- -----------------
> 2
> *what is the technology of cooking meat*
> 
> - if the fire is below
> - if the fire is on the side
> - if the fire is on top
> ====================================================
> *I hope that now everything is clear?
> Otherwise, you are stupid, like a Siberian bo*o


A convection oven! Even heat all the way around


----------



## Selivan

*the topic is closed.*
All my themes will be closed when this shit appears
Besides...
*Any person of this forum who communicates with him on my branches immediately becomes included in my personal IGNOR*


----------



## toobfreak

evenflow1969 said:


> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around




I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.


----------



## toobfreak

Selivan said:


> All my themes will be closed when this shit appears



Is that PROMISE?  WE hold you at your word.




> Besides...
> *Any person of this forum who communicates with him on my branches immediately becomes included in my personal IGNOR*



That must keep you awfully busy, farm boy.  Must be a full time day and night job.  Glad to know I'm totally IN YOUR HEAD.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Rotate it. It doesn't matter where the fire is. The meat needs to be on a spit.


----------



## fncceo

Do they even have meat in Russia?


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
Click to expand...

I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

fncceo said:


> Do they even have meat in Russia?


Rats and stray dogs


----------



## Selivan

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Please do not answer my messages and do not write to me ...
I do not see you


----------



## evenflow1969

Selivan said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please do not answer my messages and do not write to me ...
> I do not see you
Click to expand...

Like I give a shit what you want! Try not acting like you are superior and you may actually make freinds here! We may actually like some ones point of view out side our own country if they did not act like an ass hole!


----------



## toobfreak

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...



I put red pepper on everything!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

fncceo said:


> Do they even have meat in Russia?


Comrade!...cheese boat from Vladivostok not arrive on time...truck broken too...ox cart moves slow yes?


----------



## toobfreak

Selivan said:


> Please do not answer my messages and do not write to me ...
> I do not see you



He sees you.  He actually thinks anyone gives a flying crap what he says or thinks!  Eventually, everyone will be on his "banned" list and he won't have anyone left to reply to.


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
Click to expand...

Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!


----------



## evenflow1969

Inmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
Click to expand...

STFU


----------



## evenflow1969

Inmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
Click to expand...

More empty threats!


----------



## toobfreak

Inmar said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
Click to expand...



Speak English, pig boy or drop dead.  You and your mother too.


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, pig boy or drop dead.  You and your mother too.
Click to expand...

This is what he said -

"Ukrainian pig does not understand warnings? I'll rest for a week and then I'll take care of you."


----------



## toobfreak

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
Click to expand...


Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.


----------



## toobfreak

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, pig boy or drop dead.  You and your mother too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what he said -
> 
> "Ukrainian pig does not understand warnings? I'll rest for a week and then I'll take care of you."
Click to expand...


His words are as empty as his head.  Let him eat shit and die.  Isn't it funny he "blocks" everyone but me?


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
Click to expand...

Now how do we get the rest of America to understand the health benfits and offer more of it at restaurants. I have treid to get my freinds to eat better and they look at me like I am stupid. I had this thirty year guy tell me he never drinks water! How the fuck is he still alive?


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, pig boy or drop dead.  You and your mother too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what he said -
> 
> "Ukrainian pig does not understand warnings? I'll rest for a week and then I'll take care of you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are as empty as his head.  Let him eat shit and die.
Click to expand...

What makes them think they ae going to come on here and spout off with out any body calling them on their bullshit?


----------



## toobfreak

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how do we get the rest of America to understand the health benfits and offer more of it at restaurants. I have treid to get my freinds to eat better and they look at me like I am stupid. I had this thirty year guy tell me he never drinks water! How the fuck is he still alive?
Click to expand...



He's too stupid to know that water is in everything he eats and drinks whether in pure form or not.


----------



## toobfreak

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, pig boy or drop dead.  You and your mother too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what he said -
> 
> "Ukrainian pig does not understand warnings? I'll rest for a week and then I'll take care of you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are as empty as his head.  Let him eat shit and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes them think they ae going to come on here and spout off with out any body calling them on their bullshit?
Click to expand...



All Selivan knows is the propaganda they feed him there.  He believes the shit and thinks that acting like that will work elsewhere because it works there.


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now how do we get the rest of America to understand the health benfits and offer more of it at restaurants. I have treid to get my freinds to eat better and they look at me like I am stupid. I had this thirty year guy tell me he never drinks water! How the fuck is he still alive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's too stupid to know that water is in everything he eats and drinks whether in pure form or not.
Click to expand...

Still the pure form cleanses like no other substance. Can you imagine the size of the kidney stone that must be growing in him right now. I worry about the guy!


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
Click to expand...


Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?


----------



## Inmar

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Украинская свинья не понимает предупреждений?
> Я отдохну неделю, а потом займусь тобой
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speak English, pig boy or drop dead.  You and your mother too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what he said -
> 
> "Ukrainian pig does not understand warnings? I'll rest for a week and then I'll take care of you."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His words are as empty as his head.  Let him eat shit and die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes them think they ae going to come on here and spout off with out any body calling them on their bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All Selivan knows is the propaganda they feed him there.  He believes the shit and thinks that acting like that will work elsewhere because it works there.
Click to expand...

Ukrainian pig, you must to answer, otherwise we you will force in the real life


----------



## Inmar

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
Click to expand...




fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
Click to expand...


Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time


----------



## evenflow1969

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
Click to expand...

17 Health Benefits of Cayenne Pepper

Cayenne pepper: Health benefits, nutrition, dietary tips, and risks

Cayenne Pepper Benefits Your Gut, Heart & Beyond - Dr. Axe

Please look at the benefits of all your herbs and spices they tend to have the most bang for your buck in nutritional value per gram. Spice your food and enjoy the health benefits as well as the taste benfits.


----------



## toobfreak

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
Click to expand...



No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.


----------



## fncceo

toobfreak said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.
Click to expand...


I only accept medical advice based on clinical evidence.  

I’m funny that way.


----------



## evenflow1969

Inmar said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
Click to expand...

Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!


----------



## evenflow1969

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only accept medical advice based on clinical evidence.
> 
> I’m funny that way.
Click to expand...

There are a lot of books on it. If you are worried about your health and like fine dining look into it. All you have to lose is poor health and drab food!


----------



## fncceo

evenflow1969 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only accept medical advice based on clinical evidence.
> 
> I’m funny that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of books on it. If you are worried about your health and like fine dining look into it. All you have to lose is poor health and drab food!
Click to expand...


I love capsicum.  I use it all the time at work. 







 But I don’t attribute any special curative powers to it.


----------



## toobfreak

fncceo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only accept medical advice based on clinical evidence.
> 
> I’m funny that way.
Click to expand...



Then go find it yourself.  I'm not saying its not there.  Cayenne and Comfrey are FOOD.  Their nature and medicinal effects have been known and studied for hundreds of years.  I've had the effects mentioned demonstrated on me just in my own handling and use of the items!  I was once making capsules of a blend including cayenne and was breathing the dust and had the stuff go to a small toe and attack it like Drano!  If you need a "clinical" study to use Cayenne / Capsicum / Red Pepper / African Bird Pepper, then good luck to you.  I buy it in by the pound.  It on just about every restaurant table and in every supermarket.


----------



## evenflow1969

fncceo said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only accept medical advice based on clinical evidence.
> 
> I’m funny that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of books on it. If you are worried about your health and like fine dining look into it. All you have to lose is poor health and drab food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love capsicum.  I use it all the time at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don’t attribute any special curative powers to it.
Click to expand...

It is not the fountain of youth. It is highly nutritional. I guess if you wanna live on hot dogs and Doritos that is your choice.


----------



## miketx

Selivan said:


> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions


----------



## fncceo

evenflow1969 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No its based on decades of study and practice in the field of herbology with about 30 big books on the topic.  I used to make herbal medicines for others.  If you don't believe me, I'm sure you can find something somewhere about it on the web.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only accept medical advice based on clinical evidence.
> 
> I’m funny that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a lot of books on it. If you are worried about your health and like fine dining look into it. All you have to lose is poor health and drab food!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love capsicum.  I use it all the time at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don’t attribute any special curative powers to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not the fountain of youth. It is highly nutritional. I guess if you wanna live on hot dogs and Doritos that is your choice.
Click to expand...


Doritos cure cancer.  I believe that.  I’ve been eating Doritos all my life and have never had cancer.


----------



## Inmar

evenflow1969 said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
Click to expand...


Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education


----------



## Inmar

miketx said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
Click to expand...

You done to spy on the lesbians?


----------



## miketx




----------



## miketx

Inmar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You done to spy on the lesbians?
Click to expand...

No, I'm not done spying on them.


----------



## Inmar

miketx said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You done to spy on the lesbians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm not done spying on them.
Click to expand...


Don't lie


----------



## evenflow1969

Inmar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
Click to expand...

ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!


----------



## miketx

evenflow1969 said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
Click to expand...

He's a morphadite so he prolly will.


----------



## Inmar

evenflow1969 said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
Click to expand...

No,  this is a pig rude. We'll fuck harder..


----------



## Inmar

miketx said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
Click to expand...

Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...


----------



## evenflow1969

Inmar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this based on anecdotal evidence or can you link to a clinical study?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No,  this is a pig rude. We'll fuck harder..
Click to expand...

Ya, just let selvin reply for you. He can almost formulate an english sentence almost! He might even give you a pat on the head for being a good puppy! Aw you are a good lachey boy!


----------



## evenflow1969

Inmar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> 
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...
Click to expand...

Actually I do! I prefer the female form. lesbian porn is awesome I do not have to worry about seeing another guys junk. That is why i try not to look at your mouth!


----------



## toobfreak

Inmar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan will ban this Jew. Long it is time
> 
> 
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...
Click to expand...


Look at how the two Russians hide here while their reputations are on the line being decided elsewhere.  They only show up on threads when they think they have the upper hand, but like all cowards, are nowhere to be found hiding when they are PUT TO THE TASK.


----------



## Inmar

toobfreak said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at how the two Russians hide here while their reputations are on the line being decided elsewhere.  They only show up on threads when they think they have the upper hand, but like all cowards, are nowhere to be found hiding when they are PUT TO THE TASK.
Click to expand...


Ukrainian pig, when will you appear in real life?


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at how the two Russians hide here while their reputations are on the line being decided elsewhere.  They only show up on threads when they think they have the upper hand, but like all cowards, are nowhere to be found hiding when they are PUT TO THE TASK.
Click to expand...

Ya, but you are more fun to argue with. They have nothing. I am starting to get bored! Raise your game Ruskies you are losing m y attention.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Selivan said:


> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions



    Maybe you should post that in Food and Wine?


----------



## Inmar

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> 
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at how the two Russians hide here while their reputations are on the line being decided elsewhere.  They only show up on threads when they think they have the upper hand, but like all cowards, are nowhere to be found hiding when they are PUT TO THE TASK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, but you are more fun to argue with. They have nothing. I am starting to get bored! Raise your game Ruskies you are losing m y attention.
Click to expand...



Here is this stuffed complained


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Selivan said:


> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions



  You dont want to get in a cooking argument with me.
Especially when it comes to meat.


----------



## evenflow1969

toobfreak said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selvan can not ban. No more than you can reach out and touch us. Again you come on here running your mouth and giving threats. Do you think you are going to make freinds like that? If you have some thing to say other than your fantasy of being superior, you may find a better response to your posts. We are not afraid, you just show us you do not have the mental capacity to argue logical points when you resort to threats. Change this and you might actually learn some thing about us and we might actually learn some thing about you that is actually use full and constructive. I would assume you have better things to do with your day than issue idle threats, like say some thing that actually matters on this board. I would hope you are more interesting than just Putin good and Americans pigs. So far it seems that is all you got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this.. American pig has learned to be polite. I remember how you were screaming. We taught you to be polite. So my advice let him do his American natives. We will continue your education
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya, polite till you call me a pig ! Go fuck your self ass hole, obviousley you are capable of learning nothing. So all you have is insults. thank you mental midget! I will be looking for the guy biting at my knees that will be you. Come on here spouting shit you will get shit back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a morphadite so he prolly will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you like it when a girl loves a girl...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at how the two Russians hide here while their reputations are on the line being decided elsewhere.  They only show up on threads when they think they have the upper hand, but like all cowards, are nowhere to be found hiding when they are PUT TO THE TASK.
Click to expand...

But where in real life? I do not think he posted a word with over five letters in it! Is anyone going to drop every thing to go meat a butt hurt russian with nothing to say! This poor guy obviously has nothing else in his life. I feel bad for him in a way!


----------



## Dalia

Selivan said:


> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions


When you cook meat you have to make sure that 


   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Dalia said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
Click to expand...


  Au contraire mon ami!!!
You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
    I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
Click to expand...


What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?

I usually put them in a bag for 3+ days, after dripping some sour citrus on them, with cut-up garlic cloves and salt and pepper, then throw them on the grill when the coals are right.


----------



## Dalia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
Click to expand...

Thank you, your way of doing seems delicious I will try


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
Click to expand...


  I bring mine to 128 to 129 because it will continue to rise once removing from the oven and during the sear process,leaving you with an internal temp of around 135 when done.  But I love my steaks rare.
The key is to bring it to temp slowly so you lose less moisture in the steak during the cooking process.

   Oh...be sure to pat the steak dry before searing because it takes forever to remove the moisture from the steak before the maillard process can start resulting in over cooking to achieve the sear.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
> 
> I usually put them in a bag for 3+ days, after dripping some sour citrus on them, with cut-up garlic cloves and salt and pepper, then throw them on the grill when the coals are right.
Click to expand...


  Salt and pepper...thats it.
A good steak needs no marinating. I might toss a sprig of  thyme or rosemary in with the Ghee during searing but I generally just go with salt and pepper.


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bring mine to 128 to 129 because it will continue to rise once removing from the oven and during the sear process,leaving you with an internal temp of around 135 when done.  But I love my steaks rare.
> The key is to bring it to temp slowly so you lose less moisture in the steak during the cooking process.
> 
> Oh...be sure to pat the steak dry before searing because it takes forever to remove the moisture from the steak before the maillard process can start resulting in over cooking to achieve the sear.
Click to expand...


 I has steak! I might try this tonight!


----------



## Marion Morrison

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
> 
> I usually put them in a bag for 3+ days, after dripping some sour citrus on them, with cut-up garlic cloves and salt and pepper, then throw them on the grill when the coals are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Salt and pepper...thats it.
> A good steak needs no marinating. I might toss a sprig of  thyme or rosemary in with the Ghee during searing but I generally just go with salt and pepper.
Click to expand...


I like a little garlic.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
> 
> I usually put them in a bag for 3+ days, after dripping some sour citrus on them, with cut-up garlic cloves and salt and pepper, then throw them on the grill when the coals are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Salt and pepper...thats it.
> A good steak needs no marinating. I might toss a sprig of  thyme or rosemary in with the Ghee during searing but I generally just go with salt and pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like a little garlic.
Click to expand...


   Ya gotta be careful using garlic with a steak since searing is mandatory at some point no matter how you cook it.
  Burnt garlic taste like shit!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
> 
> I usually put them in a bag for 3+ days, after dripping some sour citrus on them, with cut-up garlic cloves and salt and pepper, then throw them on the grill when the coals are right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Salt and pepper...thats it.
> A good steak needs no marinating. I might toss a sprig of  thyme or rosemary in with the Ghee during searing but I generally just go with salt and pepper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like a little garlic.
Click to expand...


  If you like garlic on your steak I'd suggest melting some garlic butter and spooning it over the steak when you plate it.


----------



## Likkmee

Put it in the microwave so it kills the bovine hormone. Keeps da man boobz at bay


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions
> 
> 
> 
> When you cook meat you have to make sure that View attachment 185213   is very hot then put some butter then cook the way you like it remove the meat and put some water to mix with butter then serve the liquid on the meat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Au contraire mon ami!!!
> You place your steak in a 200 degree oven until the steak reaches your desired temp and THEN toss it into a scorching hot pan. And be sure to use ghee,the fats in normal butter will burn at such high temps.
> I see your pan is a de Buyer,made in France by the way and an excellent choice for heat retention if you're not going with the le Creuset,another piece of fine French cookware.
> 
> View attachment 185226
> View attachment 185229
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this "desired temp"? What's yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bring mine to 128 to 129 because it will continue to rise once removing from the oven and during the sear process,leaving you with an internal temp of around 135 when done.  But I love my steaks rare.
> The key is to bring it to temp slowly so you lose less moisture in the steak during the cooking process.
> 
> Oh...be sure to pat the steak dry before searing because it takes forever to remove the moisture from the steak before the maillard process can start resulting in over cooking to achieve the sear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I has steak! I might try this tonight!
Click to expand...


  The thicker the steak the better!!
A two inch thick NY strip is perfect but you can go as little as 1.5 if you're careful.
    I'd drop my pull temp from 129 to 125 though.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A convection oven! Even heat all the way around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
Click to expand...


  Chew on a fresh Carolina reaper if ya want the true benefits of capsaicin.


----------



## toobfreak

HereWeGoAgain said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a convection oven with a small fan in the back.  It cooks my meat beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have one and am very thriled with it. Cuts down time and every thing stays moist, awesome. Along with my 15k btu burners I can cook blackened or what ever I want with near proffesional equipment. i am very happy with my stove. That 15k btu burner seals those spices and moisture in to create some of the best cajun food available. God I love red pepper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I put red pepper on everything!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya, me too. I love the shit! The health benefits are awesome to. Cajun and creol food has a boat load of it and I can cook it all. Big Daddy Aaron Mcphearson has some awesome cajun and creol recipies. His cajun shrimp is the hottest, even I drink a glass of milk with that breakfast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capsicum (Cayenne) and Comfrey Root are the two known cell travelers in the botanical kingdom.  Cayenne goes to wherever it is needed and attacks the issue, be it infection, blockage or disease.  It regulates the heart, normalizes the BP, aids digestion, fights off sickness cleans the arteries and combines with other herbs to intensify their effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chew on a fresh Carolina reaper if ya want the true benefits of capsaicin.
Click to expand...



Its more than merely how hot they are.  To my knowledge, the only hot pepper officially recognized as having broad medicinal benefits as well as being the cell traveler I mentioned is capsicum anuum:

Capsicum annuum - Wikipedia

Other hot peppers are valued for their taste, heat and cosmetic appeal.  Personally, I find Cayenne, Jalapeno, Banana, Habanero, Pequin, and Ghost peppers to have all the flavor and heat I need.


----------



## Selivan

Selivan said:


> Tell me, the old fool, where the fire should be for cooking:
> 
> - from below
> - on the side
> - from above
> 
> 
> 
> You should understand that Selivan does not ask simple questions




*Let's start with the history of cooking meat ..*

- I mean the cooking process, using the BRICK OVEN, which was then transformed into a modern gas furnace or an electromagnetic furnace or other equipment that you can call an" oven "...
-------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------------------------- ---------
- I'm not talking about cooking processes at the stake, like barbecue, because these processes are MORE COMPLEX and more interesting ...

================================================== ==========
*So, about the Stove ...*
Historically, the European furnace differs from the Russian Furnace (and also from the Stoves of Northern Europe, the Finns, the Norwegians ...)

*1. European brick oven, the principles of work ...*
*In a European oven, FIRE is burning under the Plate in which you are preparing the meat ...
Therefore, all European and American foods are FRIED foods that require the presence of oil for cooking meat ...  MacDonalds 


 *

-------------------------------------------------- -
*2. Russian brick oven, the principles of work ...*
*In a Russian oven, FIRE is burning off the side of the Plate
This fire heats the bricks that are found around the Plate, in which you are preparing the meat ...
Therefore, all the traditional Russian food - it's THERMAL AND ROUGH. This process does not require oil for cooking meat ... *







*Now a simple question ..*
*What kind of food is more useful and correct - cooked on the European (American) or at the Russian Stove?*
**


----------

